# Solved: How to disable IE Information Bar for downloading files?



## joylogy (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, This is my very first question in this forum. So here it goes: I am using IE 8 beta 2 version. Whenever I try to download files from some sites like download.com. I get a Information Bar in the browser saying-"To help protect your security Internet Explorer blocked this site from downloading files to your computer. Click here for options" I want to download files directly bypassing the Info Bar. Solutions I tried: 1. To turn off the Information bar for file downloads, scroll to the Downloads section of the list, and then, under Automatic prompting for file downloads, click Enable. To turn off the Information bar for ActiveX controls, scroll to the ActiveX controls and plug-ins section of the list, and then, under Automatic prompting for ActiveX controls, click Enable. Click OK, click Yes to confirm that you want to make the change, and then click OK again. 2. Windows Registry modifications to the following: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_LOCALMACHINE_LOCKDOWN] @="" "explorer.exe"=dword:00000000 "msimn.exe"=dword:00000000 "iexplore.exe"=dword:00000000 "wmplayer.exe"=dword:00000000 3. Unchecked the 2 Notifications checkboxes in the Pop-up blocker Settings I am also using Firefox 3,but its working fine.But IE is annoying me a lot so please help me on this to resolve the issue.


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

Try..(if XP Pro)

Windows XP Pro: Start>Run>type in- gpedit.msc

Double-click the "Turn off the Security Settings Check Feature" entry and choose "Enable"

Also see this older post


----------



## joylogy (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.But it didnt work.Do u have anything which I can try?


----------



## joylogy (Nov 8, 2008)

It got resolved after adding download.com to the trusted sites and then changing IE settings for trusted zone as mentioned in my first post. I think this is better instead of allowing downloads for the complete Internet, better add the most download sites to trusted zone and tweaking.


----------

